# Guess Who Took the Plunge?!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey guys! I am very excited. I walked in on a screamin' deal on a Stag Arms AR15 today and she had to come home with me. For the price I got, new in box, there was no way I could pass it up. So I now have my very first AR15!










And just for fun...










(Yes, I did, in fact, choose my bedsheets as a background for the pictures purely for the humor of it)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice SL. I hope you enjoy them.

tumbleweed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice rifle! That particular configuration is a very versatile choice. Congrats!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on the AR! They are a lot of fun to shoot. Your "Commie gun" is a WASR right? Man I still miss mine. I'm looking around for one as we speak if I can find one panic priced. A buddy of mine owns a shop and will call when one comes in. I have Yugoslav under folder but it's just..different..heh


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice Combo..how is the ammo for AK47 and AR 15, is it available or is it in shortage just like handgun ammo as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well...I like the sheets, anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I see a lot of 223/5.56 ammo around here. Not so much 7.62x39 and the prices have been pretty rough. I did find 400 rounds 5.56 American Eagle 150.00. That's still a little high but it's really good ammo so I had to make it mine (MMWWAAAHAHAHHAAA). My friend that runs a shop told me the other day that at least rifle ammo should be coming down here soon. I sure hope it does. the two rounds Suck Lead's rifles use used to be the least expensive to get. Seeing her AR makes me want to get mine out and get ti dirty. I think I'll wait at least till morning though.:anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats!

:smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sucklead:

Even though it's called "Gun Porn", the bed and sheets are not requirements.

I do admire your enthusiasm though. :smt082


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

James NM said:


> Sucklead:
> 
> Even though it's called "Gun Porn", the bed and sheets are not requirements.
> 
> I do admire your enthusiasm though. :smt082


:smt082:smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jimmy said:


> Nice Combo..how is the ammo for AK47 and AR 15, is it available or is it in shortage just like handgun ammo as well.


Around me the AK ammo is there but not in large amounts. The .223... apparently the shop I go to has a massive amount of it in stock.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Congrats on the AR! They are a lot of fun to shoot. Your "Commie gun" is a WASR right? Man I still miss mine. I'm looking around for one as we speak if I can find one panic priced. A buddy of mine owns a shop and will call when one comes in. I have Yugoslav under folder but it's just..different..heh


Yeah, it's a WASR. I've had that one for a little over a year now. Got it back when they were still $300. And the range I shoot at hates it... it tends to smoke a rather large bit if I shoot a lot of ammo through it.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Personally, I lke the original look ones, with the carry handle instead of a flat top. I've got the Stag like that, with the bolt on carry handle, an left-hand ejection port, as I shoot rifles on "the wrong side" and had enough hot brass go down the back of my shirt in the Army to last me a lifetime. The WASR I have tends to throw out brass far away and high, so that problem doesn't happen with it. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of "Evil Black Rifles." You have just earned a place on yet another Homeland Security's lists of people who need to be under close survaliance. Don't worry about that too much though, given their criteria, I have to be on so many lists that they may not even bother with you (until they've got me in custody anyway).


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

stickhauler said:


> Personally, I lke the original look ones, with the carry handle instead of a flat top. I've got the Stag like that, with the bolt on carry handle, an left-hand ejection port, as I shoot rifles on "the wrong side" and had enough hot brass go down the back of my shirt in the Army to last me a lifetime. The WASR I have tends to throw out brass far away and high, so that problem doesn't happen with it.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of "Evil Black Rifles." You have just earned a place on yet another Homeland Security's lists of people who need to be under close survaliance. Don't worry about that too much though, given their criteria, I have to be on so many lists that they may not even bother with you (until they've got me in custody anyway).


LOL! I'm on a bunch of lists, I'm sure. I know several members of our government are well aware of my existance because of persistent emails and letters to the point where we could be pen-pals.

I plan on only doing a few things to this AR, one of which is losing that real sight and actually getting a carry handle. That's the only thing this rifle didn't have that I wanted. I'm also not fond of the flat top look.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Congrats on the AR! They are a lot of fun to shoot. Your "Commie gun" is a WASR right? Man I still miss mine. I'm looking around for one as we speak if I can find one panic priced. A buddy of mine owns a shop and will call when one comes in. I have Yugoslav under folder but it's just..different..heh


i have an ak47 m70 yugoslavian underfolder its great, way better than any wasr, imho


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Everyone says bad things about the WASR, but I have got to tell you, maybe I lucked out, but my WASR is a really good rifle. I have none of the "common issues" people always report with them and the thing is actually really accurate, too. And that's with zero modifications on my part.

Anyway... shot the Stag tonight!

I just got back from the range a little while ago. Put 100 rounds down range (I only took half the rounds I got... if I'd brought them all I would have shot them all. LOL!). What a great shooting gun! I don't have much experience with AR-15s, so I took it out with the plan of just getting used to it. Was only half aiming, really. I still managed to put most of the rounds right in the center circle. A few flyers, although not too far off, but I expected way more, considering I wasn't completely aiming and I was having major issues with my hearing protection while shooting it (I need to get some plugs because the stock really hates the muffs, and this is the first rifle I had issues with the muffs with). My ear is still sore. But I am highly impressed. I think if I were to sit down with a good scope I could really go places with this rifle. I'm still not thinking of putting a scope on it, though. It's just a lot of fun!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you enjoyed it! And yes, even ARs with stock non-floated handguards can be very accurate when compared to competing designs. That's why there are so many improved triggers out there for them. Drop in a no-gunsmithing match trigger (like the Rock River Arms two-stage), get some quality practice time in, and even with iron sights many AR carbines will stay UNDER 2 MOA with their favorite loads -- some of them WAY under.

As for the problem with the hearing protection, it's probably due to the straight-line stock design. Even with no drop at the heel of the stock, folks tend to hold/shoulder ARs in the same manner as other long guns that have "normal" droop-butt stock designs (buttplate centered on the shoulder). To get past this problem, place the buttplate of the stock high in your shoulder pocket; some instructors say you should be able to see one-third to one-half of the buttplate visible over the top of your shoulder when viewed from the rear. This keeps the head erect (lessens the need to bend the neck to the side), and an erect head position has the ear protection on the side of the head, above the stock (call it the 3 o'clock position), instead of near the bottom of a tilted head (4:30 to 6 o'clock), banging into the stock. Most muff-type ear protectors have adjustments to run each ear cover higher or lower on the head; crank the adjustments up until the bottom of the ear covers are touching the bottom of your ears for best results. The erect head position also keeps your cheek in solid contact with the stock for consistent head placement behind the sights, instead of your head semi-hovering in space above the stock (or resting on the ear protector, which can increase the discomfort).

ARs are different critters, but it's a "good" different, once a person gets used to it.
Heck, once you get used to ARs, other long guns with weird crooked stocks start to feel a bit funny when shouldered... :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Heck, once you get used to ARs, other long guns with weird crooked stocks start to feel a bit funny when shouldered... :mrgreen:


I guess that means I better start dragging to Rem 700 out on all AR trips. LOL! I'm prepping that 700 for match shooting. :mrgreen:

Thanks for the advice. I might try some of that next week. It was really hurting my ear. If that doesn't work there's apparently a guy in town who makes custom fit plugs, so I might pay him a visit (normal plugs won't stay in my ears).


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Custom plugs are a good deal for folks who shoot regularly. The vast majority of serious competitive match shooters (rifle/pistol/shotgun) I've known over the last few decades had some version of custom "poured" earplugs. I never got around to getting any, but eventually I might end up with them as my current earplugs don't seem to be as effective as they used to be (and one of the reasons is what you described; they just seem to work their way out as I talk or move my head on and off the stock of long guns).


----------

